# District 9



## Modern Fe9 (Oct 14, 2009)

Im sure everyone saw district 9. if you didnt, shame on you >: (

Best Movie Ever

I want to be a alien :3 . all i need is that alien bio liquid....


----------



## Azure (Oct 14, 2009)

Moar liek most racist flick ever.  Overrated and underdone.


----------



## Corto (Oct 14, 2009)

I think what Azure was trying to say is that this is the most awesome movie ever. It made my balls explode with *FLAWLESS CGI*, general *AWESOMENESS* and lots of *CURSING*.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 14, 2009)

Corto said:


> I think what Azure was trying to say is that this is the most awesome movie ever. It made my balls explode with *FLAWLESS CGI*, general *AWESOMENESS* and lots of *CURSING*.




Meh, CGI was good for close ups but not much else.

Hated the shaky cam.

Awesomeness and cursing a big plus. 

Still enjoyed the movie though.


----------



## Corto (Oct 15, 2009)

Did we see the same movie? That CGI was so awesome I punched my brother after watching the film.


----------



## Dass (Oct 15, 2009)

GD 18A movies being better reviewed than 14A movies.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 15, 2009)

Needed less moral shit, more exploding heads


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 15, 2009)

Corto said:


> *FLAWLESS CGI*, general *AWESOMENESS* and lots of *CURSING*.



Lots of that ^

Totally awesome movie. Fuck this furry stuff.. I wish I was an alien too.


----------



## Dass (Oct 15, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Lots of that ^
> 
> Totally awesome movie. Fuck this furry stuff.. I wish I was an alien too.



Suppose aliens look like furries.


----------



## Corto (Oct 15, 2009)

Fuck you, Grim. I wish I was bald and shooting aliens. That guy was the real hero.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 15, 2009)

Corto said:


> Did we see the same movie? That CGI was so awesome I punched my brother after watching the film.




Should've elaborated my point:

Aliens: Closeups= awesome.  Action shots...not so much.

Mech fight......Blew my fuckin' mind.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 15, 2009)

I made this video...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLzY2aLiTVI

But really, did anyone else find parallels between District 9 and the Metamorphosis?


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Oct 15, 2009)

It was an awesome moive


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 15, 2009)

Good movie until I found out it was a TF film. Also, interspecies prostitution.


----------



## Azure (Oct 15, 2009)

Corto said:


> I think what Azure was trying to say is that this is the most awesome movie ever. It made my balls explode with *FLAWLESS CGI*, general *AWESOMENESS* and lots of *CURSING*.


No, I meant what I said.  It was seriously meh, in all departments, especially plot and character development.  I refuse to turn my brain off.  It doesn't deserve any of the reviews it received except the bad ones.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 15, 2009)

fuckin peter jackson do another fucking zombie movie


----------



## Corto (Oct 15, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> No, I meant what I said.  It was seriously meh, in all departments, especially plot and character development.  I refuse to turn my brain off.  It doesn't deserve any of the reviews it received except the bad ones.


Exactly what I said, District 9 is awesome and everyone likes it.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 15, 2009)

It was good, not the best, but good.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 15, 2009)

It was pretty good, better than I thought it would be. It was a low budget movie after all.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 15, 2009)

I really enjoyed it.
Went to see it with one of the societies from Uni, had a great time xD


----------



## alaskawolf (Oct 15, 2009)

i enjoyed the film a lot


----------



## Surgat (Oct 16, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I made this video...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLzY2aLiTVI
> 
> But really, did anyone else find parallels between District 9 and the Metamorphosis?



There were a few similar themes, but most parallels or similarities between the two works are superficial. Wilkus and Samsa are white collar workers who turn into bug-things and become confined to certain areas which become dirty and spartan over time. Both begin to consume more disgusting foods (raw meat and catfood, table scraps). That's about it.

The characters react differently: Samsa sort of goes into denial, and thinks and acts as if his transformation is just a minor inconvenience at first, but Wilkus and his employer accept that something is wrong from the start. There are no religious themes or symbolism in D9. Samsa is fired when his boss finds out what happens to him; Wilkus becomes a much more valuable asset when the MNU finds out about his transformation. The Metamorphosis may or may not be about discrimination (against people with disabilities); D9 isn't quite as subtle. Samsa was turned into something inherently disgusting and useless to humans; Wilkus was turned into something which could obviously function in some sort of society (wherever the prawns came from), but maybe not in ours so much. 

There are some other notable differences as well, like how humans and prawns can communicate, how the movie isn't just a denouement like the book, how Wilkus manages to survive in his transformed state, how the transformation was partially explained, etc.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 16, 2009)

Surgat said:


> There were a few similar themes, but most parallels or similarities between the two works are superficial. Wilkus and Samsa are white collar workers who turn into bug-things and become confined to certain areas which become dirty and spartan over time. Both begin to consume more disgusting foods (raw meat and catfood, table scraps). That's about it.
> 
> The characters react differently: Samsa sort of goes into denial, and thinks and acts as if his transformation is just a minor inconvenience at first, but Wilkus and his employer accept that something is wrong from the start. There are no religious themes or symbolism in D9. Samsa is fired when his boss finds out what happens to him; Wilkus becomes a much more valuable asset when the MNU finds out about his transformation. The Metamorphosis may or may not be about discrimination (against people with disabilities); D9 isn't quite as subtle. Samsa was turned into something inherently disgusting and useless to humans; Wilkus was turned into something which could obviously function in some sort of society (wherever the prawns came from), but maybe not in ours so much.
> 
> There are some other notable differences as well, like how humans and prawns can communicate, how the movie isn't just a denouement like the book, how Wilkus manages to survive in his transformed state, how the transformation was partially explained, etc.


 
Yes. I know. 

The plots are relatively similar, though. Except Kafka wrote the Metamorphosis (and so, it was permeated with melancholy and tragedy), whereas Blomkamp made an epic out of the concept of involuntary metamorphosis.

And they scrapped the production of the Halo movie to make District 9...

But they did keep many visual cues.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 16, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> No, I meant what I said.  It was seriously meh, in all departments, especially plot and character development.  I refuse to turn my brain off.  It doesn't deserve any of the reviews it received except the bad ones.


You obviously didn't see it with nerds and have random political/philosophical arguments before/during/after the movie.


----------



## Corto (Oct 16, 2009)

What kind of jerkface has a political discussion during this movie? All the political and racial discussion I needed was yelling "FOOK YEAH" at the screen every time someone exploded.


----------



## Azure (Oct 16, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You obviously didn't see it with nerds and have random political/philosophical arguments before/during/after the movie.


Fuck South Africa.  They deserved it.  Now that it's run by blacks, it's worse off that it ever was. District 9 had no redeeming features to me, it was an all around blase movie.  I've seen better action flicks, I've seen better really makes ya think flicks, I've seen better sci-fi flicks, and this is a seriously mediocre mish mash of all 3.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 16, 2009)

Corto said:


> What kind of jerkface has a political discussion during this movie? All the political and racial discussion I needed was yelling "FOOK YEAH" at the screen every time someone exploded.


 
FOOKEN PRONZ.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Oct 18, 2009)

It was kind of good, but still very overrated. Ultimately it has a similar gimmick to _Natural Selection_ and doesn't use it anywhere near as well. It also turns into a generic Hollywood action movie during the last 1/3 or so.

Of course since we live in a time inhabited by modern-day Hollywood and many of their movies are massively imcopetent and can do very little to nothing right  (e.g. a hell of a lot of modern horror, almost every modern "megabudget blockbuster"), yet still be seen as good (or even adequete) it's not surprising people can watch a moderately intelligent movie and thin k it's the best thing since sliced bread.



Zoopedia said:


> It was pretty good, better than I thought it would be.* It was a low budget movie after all.*



I've heard people stretch the term "low budget" before, but this is just ridiculous.


----------

